

When hacker news resurrects the dead - cmdrtaco
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/on-innovations/the-internet-and-immortality/2012/05/23/gJQA7wEBlU_story.html

======
WiseWeasel
Better headline: Cmdrtaco Says Hacker News Best News For Nerds

